# do pits enjoy weight pulling?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I've seen threads & info about weight pulling being good exercise and how conditioning and diet are so important, etc etc but do pits like it? Do they get excited about it like when you ask them if they want to go for a ride or go for a walk?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Absolutely!!! I mean every dog is different but the APBT is a working dog that loves to work and please. Trust me, those that weight pull do it because they want to do it.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

aawwww I just noticed you switched up your siggy pic  looks awesome! I love Kobys heart shaped nose  and of course gotta love the cutie posing with Camo! Thanks for the info =D I just am really curious about my bully pulling he seems like he could do it but I want to see how he matures first because I've been seeing a lot of pits with joint issues around here lately...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I have to agree with Lauren, I have pics of Phoenix pullin the kids in the wagon, I also have video of him pullin the b/f's car with one of my nieces in it, he was sooo proud of himself  But yes they do love it, I know a dog in teh D/FW area that almost got disqualified cause she is such a talker, she loves weight pull


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I think the really good pullers do it for two reasons, 1 being that this breed REALLY loves interaction with its owner, as a whole the breed loves to please us and enjoys being rewarded with affection when it does something we want to. 2 Yes they truly enjoy the work. The first time I put Switch in a harness and he felt the weight behind him he went nuts just trying to pull it.

To have a truly great dog I think you have to have both!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I wanna get a pull harness to see if my dogs are interested in it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep they love it. My dogs that have pulled even see a harnesses, it just like me picking up the leash. More so for Bee she LOVES her harness and pulling. These dogs love to interact. 

Spring pole, Flirt Pole and hand walking are all great ways to exercise as well.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Love Bees ears...lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cEElint said:


> Love Bees ears...lol


Lol thanks. The pictures where huge so I took them down, didn't know anyone had seen them


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> aawwww I just noticed you switched up your siggy pic  looks awesome! I love Kobys heart shaped nose  and of course gotta love the cutie posing with Camo! Thanks for the info =D I just am really curious about my bully pulling he seems like he could do it but I want to see how he matures first because I've been seeing a lot of pits with joint issues around here lately...


i know that all dogs are different but as far as joint issues i would worry about that when the time comes because "cali" turned 5 in december and she still loves every minute of it and still plls like she was a 2 year old... i think as long as you keep it fun for them theyll always enjoy it


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't think that the owners would out there doing this with there dogs if the dog heart wasn't in it. I know that Vendetta loves to do drag weight I am going to get serious about training her this yr. As long as you are both having fun that is all that matters.


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

Like a hunting dog gets excited about hunting season! My weight pull dog would go CRAZY when she saw you bring out the harness! We would have to hide it from her while we loaded up the truck! She truly loved to pull! She thought conformation was silly. I also had a Conformation/obedience boy who would pull because I wanted him to. But it wasnt his "thing." You could tell. After a couple pulls he would give me the "This is the last time. Then your gonna have to pull it yourself" attitude.


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

@ MIKADO, What is your dog "reading." (avatar) Can I make the picture big so I can read it?


----------



## DoggyStyle (Jan 8, 2011)

Of Cource they love it.


----------



## amstafflady (Dec 14, 2010)

I have wondered about having Cerena pull. I'm not sure she would enjoy it. When she is out to potty I put her on a line and watch her until she's done. The line is hooked to her collar of course but if the line gets caught on a root or something she sits down and won't pull, she waits for me to unhook her. 
Would it be different if she was in a harness? I know it would be a different sensation and not be pulling on her neck. Does pulling make your dog want to pull on leash when going for a walk? I guess having never taught a dog to pull I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I think there are anxious pulls and determined pulls... I can tell when I walk Leo & Lily. I think Leo would do well, despite being a bully, because of his drive.


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol I have to agree with Lauren, I have pics of Phoenix pullin the kids in the wagon, I also have video of him pullin the b/f's car with one of my nieces in it, he was sooo proud of himself  But yes they do love it, I know a dog in teh D/FW area that almost got disqualified cause she is such a talker, she loves weight pull


oohhhh i agree  Phoenix LOVES it  he can pull me and im 15  lool he likes it.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Maxi, he does love doing it, gotta get that video


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

lolz tell me when and ill do it


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

heheeh we will do it tomorrow, the weather should be nice just like today


----------

